# Forum Home Renovation Leadlight  Cost of leadlight panel for door

## Strungout

Hi, 
I have an old house 1915 and I have been requested by my boss  :Frown:  to find out how much it would cost to get the front door fitted with a leadlight.the panel would be about 600mm x 600mm .(2ft square) 
Does anybody have an indication of what it would cost.Am I looking at hundreds or thousands ? 
Also does anybody have any idea where I can buy plain  "Antique" red glass for some High lights in my front windows. 
I have been to a couple of Art glass places in Sydney and have not had any luck .

----------


## Tankstand

Have had these bookmarked for a while,  Theres this mob in Taree  And Glassworld 
As for the cost of your boss' doors? Depends upon how elaborate or simple. Should be *well* under one thousand

----------


## woodcutta

I had a quote for stained glass for our front door - $800 for the 400X400 panel - that was 10 years ago. 
Ended up doing a stained glass course for $160 and made the window myself for $67  
woodcutta

----------


## savage

> Hi, 
> I have an old house 1915 and I have been requested by my boss  to find out how much it would cost to get the front door fitted with a leadlight.the panel would be about 600mm x 600mm .(2ft square) 
> Does anybody have an indication of what it would cost.Am I looking at hundreds or thousands ? 
> Also does anybody have any idea where I can buy plain  "Antique" red glass for some High lights in my front windows. 
> I have been to a couple of Art glass places in Sydney and have not had any luck .

  G'Day Strungout,
I have been doing leadlight for a little while now and I would be willing to help you out if I can, P.M. me if you are interested. Where in Sydney are you located?....I am out at Campbelltown!....Anyway, P.M. me and I'll give you my number, if you are wondering about my work even though I have not been doing it for a long time have a look at the other thread "It's all Al's fault" I did the Tall Ship. If you want I have more at home and some I will put up as they are completed. At the moment I am doing a side-light for my front door, it is all Aussie flora and fauna consisting of 10 panels 5 high by 2 wide I am on the 9th panel, when complete I will post them here (this is why I have not been around for a while).
Savage (Eric).

----------


## arjay

Been out of it a while now but reckon average retail would be $1000 per sq metre. So yours, depending on intracicy 2 ft by 2 ft have to be round $250 to $300. Installation, delivery etc not included. 
Your Red glass, go to the local leadlight shop, don't be suprised when you see it is the most expensive of the glasses.  They use gold to color it!

----------


## cromagnon

> Been out of it a while now but reckon average retail would be $1000 per sq metre. So yours, depending on intracicy 2 ft by 2 ft have to be round $250 to $300. Installation, delivery etc not included. 
> Your Red glass, go to the local leadlight shop, don't be suprised when you see it is the most expensive of the glasses.  They use gold to color it!

  That sounds about right. I had a very intricate leadlight window made, about 1.2 x 2.1 metres, cost me about $2800 all up.

----------


## cromagnon

> That sounds about right. I had a very intricate leadlight window made, about 1.2 x 2.1 metres, cost me about $2800 all up.

  Here's a picture of it, if anyone is interested in this seemingly dying art...

----------


## savage

> Here's a picture of it, if anyone is interested in this seemingly dying art...

  Wow! that certainly would have been a handful, such a beautiful panel.
Eric.

----------


## cromagnon

> Wow! that certainly would have been a handful, such a beautiful panel.
> Eric.

  Thanks, it sure cost me alot, but I wanted something spectacular and unique. It took ages to make, but was well worth the wait. The chap who made it threw in an outer pane of clear impact glass for free to protect it as he couldn't bear the thought of all his work being damaged by a stone thrown by a lawn mower or similar.  
The scene is of Odin hanging upon Yggdrasil the Worldtree for 9 days and nights to discover the secret of Runic. The tale is told in Runes around the outer edge. The World Serpent can be seen encircling the tree's roots, and that little rainbow is supposed to be Bifrost, the Rainbow Bridge, that leads from Earth to Asgard. 
Probably the only Norse Leadlight window on earth....

----------


## savage

> Thanks, it sure cost me alot, but I wanted something spectacular and unique. It took ages to make, but was well worth the wait. The chap who made it threw in an outer pane of clear impact glass for free to protect it as he couldn't bear the thought of all his work being damaged by a stone thrown by a lawn mower or similar.  
> The scene is of Odin hanging upon Yggdrasil the Worldtree for 9 days and nights to discover the secret of Runic. The tale is told in Runes around the outer edge. The World Serpent can be seen encircling the tree's roots, and that little rainbow is supposed to be Bifrost, the Rainbow Bridge, that leads from Earth to Asgard. 
> Probably the only Norse Leadlight window on earth....

  Cool, It even has a story to tell!....Unlike mine that are of my searching for that special picture then making a few changes to make it mine, the Tall Ship was actually a picture of a real ship (a clipper I think) most of the fine detail had to be left out and the lead/foil joint was to thick for the ropes on the rigging, so I tinned some fuse wire and used that which has given it a slight 3D effect. Pity I didn't get the name of it!...I guess if I had the name it would have had a story or history to tell!......

----------


## Rattrap

Wow nice work guys.  crowmagnon that tree of yours is just awsome.

----------


## Artiglass

> I had a quote for stained glass for our front door - *$800 for the 400X400 panel* - that was 10 years ago.    
> woodcutta

  Daylight robbery...........   :Yikes2:   
 I would only charge a quarter of that for that size panel.

----------


## MorrisManor

Like Woodcutta said, I paid less than $200.00 for simple tools (other than what I already had) and a 6 week course a few years ago.
Over this weekend I have made 2 panels, 200/2000 mm, one pretty simple the other quite busy with lots of long swirls (represents the sea). I did have some glass (probably less than 1/4) but total cost was less than $200.00 and about 8 hours work, and I have a few new bits of colour for next time.

----------


## HiString

> Daylight robbery...........   
> I would only charge a quarter of that for that size panel.

  How can you pass comment when you don't even know what the design was :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    :Cool:

----------


## Artiglass

> How can you pass comment when you don't even know what the design was

  A 400 by 400 panel is quite small.   
Friendly forum this one eh  :Biggrin:

----------


## HiString

Of course it's relatively small but my point was, that you should know as well as I do that *it's possible* for there to be anything from 2 to 1600 (or more) pieces of glass in a panel that size, so until you know the design, it's impractical to comment on pricing. 
Yes, it is a friendly forum but considering that immediately upon joining, you've resurrected/responded to a fair number very old (extinct) threads, you shouldn't blame people for their responses. 
BTW, it may be prudent to consider the possibility that there are others around here who have experience, not only in leadlight/stained glass, but also in traditional painted glass and warm glass  :Wink: .   :Cool:

----------


## Artiglass

> there are others around here who have experience, not only in leadlight/stained glass, but also in traditional painted glass and warm glass .

  Cool  :Biggrin:

----------

